# Point @ Poipu water assessment fee



## wilma (Nov 27, 2019)

I just reserved my 2020 week and diamond resorts included this statement "I have also noted the *State nightly water assessment fee.*  I realize this is a subject you feel strongly about; however, the Island does have limited fresh water, which is the reason for this fee." I asked her about the fee because there was nothing about it on my confirmation letter and she never responded. Does anyone know what this is? It is not the water intrusion fee.


----------



## mjc775 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yesterday I reserved a 6-night stay for September 2020 and I don’t see anything about a water fee in my Reservation Confirmation email. It’s strange that the one of the wettest places on earth would have such a fee. Perhaps it was the $12.80/night Hawai’i Transient Occupancy Tax fee?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilma (Nov 27, 2019)

Hope so, but it is confusing.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 27, 2019)

So the state of Hawaii charges every resort, hotel and timeshare this $12.80 per night Hawaii Occupancy Tax fee?  The state must be collecting million and millions of dollars on this one fee. IMO.


----------

